
Show HN: Another approach to building my portfolio on GitHub - alessiosantocs
http://alessiosantocs.github.io/
======
wingerlang
For UX maybe you should change these things, they were kinda off putting to
me. [http://i.imgur.com/kYVMXnG.png](http://i.imgur.com/kYVMXnG.png)

